
Israeli Iron Dome firms infiltrated by Chinese hackers - antimora
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28583283
======
oiduts
CyberESI are using a conflict to push to media outlets their old 'news' from
2011, which even then weren't that interesting...

~~~
aw3c2
So, honest curiosity and it would be ace if you could be honest and truthful.
Why did you post this, how did you find this site, where are you from, what is
your agenda in the Palestine vs. Israel conflict?

------
jdmitch
more detail from krebs here:

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/07/hackers-plundered-
israeli...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/07/hackers-plundered-israeli-
defense-firms-that-built-iron-dome-missile-defense-system/)

~~~
dredmorbius
More to the point: Krebs is the BBC's source.

He credits Cyber Engineering Services Inc., out of Columbia, MD, a threat-
intelligence firm.

------
fredgrott
Curious question, has the NSA thought of doing root jails as honeypots in
front of these important military contractor networks to not only catch
intrusions before damage occurs but also catch on to new zero day attacks?

~~~
cs02rm0
I'd imagine they've worked around that by just collecting everything that goes
over the internet.

------
igravious
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096808)

------
thescrewdriver
IAI refuting the claims here: [http://www.jpost.com/Defense/IAI-refutes-claim-
that-Iron-Dom...](http://www.jpost.com/Defense/IAI-refutes-claim-that-Iron-
Dome-makers-were-hacked-369505)

------
ali00
pew pew, owned.

